

Show HN: For audiophiles who code... - Edmond
http://youtu.be/Pn4JlNmvSVk

======
Edmond
This App relies on a rhythmbox plugin written in Python. You can find the
source code for the plugin:

<http://code.google.com/p/rhythmote/>

